# Back Yard Boarding?



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, so I've had some barn drama lately (just look up some of my threads x.x)

Now I have a nice place to board. It's about 3-4 acres (one acre is fenced off towards the back so they aren't even on it). There's a ncie barn and everything is pretty nice. Here's the deal...the owners of the property have never owned horses and admitted that they knew NOTHING about boarding or handling horses. So, my 'payment' for this place is doing 2 lessons a week of both horsemanship and begginer's riding for the mother and her children (she has two 11 year olds, an 8 year old, and a 3 year old). 

Other than my horse is one other horse that belongs to someone who lives just down the street from them (boarded there for two reasons, one to keep mine company, and two, because his owner has too many horses on her own property). 

Me and the mom have been pretty communicative about rules and use of the barn, but it seems like every time I go out and do SOMETHING, I'm doing something wrong...I now have a list of rules that to me, seem VERY tight and not exactly fair to me when I'm givining lessons that I usually charge $25 for. Which is $200-$250 a month when the cost of 'boarding' that was agreed to be paid is only $50-$75 dollars. Now, I understand that this IS someone's private property and would expect rules like 'Don't come on the property after this time' but instead....I get a rule like 'All lessons WILL be in the round pen and the horses WILL be in the roundpen for any kind of work'....Um...excuse me...I worked long and hard to teach my horses how to lunge...and while it's nice to have the use of a roundpen, I'm not sure how I feel about being told that's the only place I can 'work' my horse or give lessons....If I have a student who is well beyond roundpen work where am I supposed to let them ride?

Also, while I asked for full use of the barn, I have now been given a rule that I can only have my horse in the back half of the barn (there is a wood divider with a door) except for farrier work, tacking and cooling down, and things like that, which, granted is all I'd use it for anyway, but to have a rule like that kinda makes me itchy...I just don't know x.x I've NEVER boarded in a backyard other than my own before...

Other rules that I fully understand are things like make sure things are picked up, clean out any stall I've used (though the stalls I'd used are FILTHY from a previous boarder who was a friend of theirs...so I don't know how to handle that either...) and general rules like that....

Some more that aren't issues, but just kinda make me squirm, are things like 'No smoking or cussing while at the barn'...Not that I smoke, but my mom does...soooo does this mean she has to go lock herself up in her car if she comes out and wants to smoke? Also, what exactly is defined as cursing? I tend to say things that some might be considered 'foul' but I find perfectly ok, or at least 'age appropriate' not like I'm going around singing F*** U or anything...There's also a rule that I have to have any guest rider or students sign a release form and make sure that the property owner has that...I have release forms signed anyway but is it really necessary for the property owner to have it too? Like I said, just don't know...is it actually a liability to their own home insurance or something?

There's also a rule that's a little bit offensive to me I guess...It states that boarding there is a 'privilege' which I know it is...but to me, reading that, kinda rubs me the wrong way...it goes on to say that things such as stealing, damage, animal abuse or neglect, or physical/verbal abuse of any kind is not tolerated....Is this a normal rule? I've boarded at two professional boarding facilities and NEVER had something like that be part of the contract...

I guess to me....reading rules like this is making me afraid that it's going to turn more into that my horses are their horses that they just let me use when they see fit and how they want me to use them...

I just don't know...I'm very happy with the place, and the family seems nice...I'm just so very afraid I'll be stifled with rules or something...

It even states that if I don't want the children to 'bother' me, that I need to come in the morning...Uh...one of the horses is clearly not good to have around children, let alone those that don't know much about horses. Uh......I just don't know how to take that....Do I really have to worry about the kids as well as the horses? I don't want to be rude and tell them "I give you lessons, if you see me out there working, I'm out there to work the horses and you need to keep your kids out of my way" x.x I'm just not that kind of person....And I don't mind the kids...they generally stay out of the way and can be helpful (closing gates or picking something up for me if asked) it just feels like yet another restriction to worry about....

Please help me out. Both this family, and I are new to this boarding situation and I just don't know where to draw the line or if it really is 'whatever they say goes'....

I'm just so confused and getting a little frightened as I have had SUCH bad horse drama lately I don't want to simply move into another chapter of it...-sigh-

What are some rules you've heard of? Do you board in your back yard for someone other than a friend? Have you ever boarded in someone's backyard that wasn't your friend? (friend's excluded since we all give friends slack, that's the only thing. I'm not a friend, I'm a stranger to this family and vice versa)


----------



## rcshawk (Aug 3, 2010)

I would talk to the owners about the things that really baother you. The disclaimer is smart for everyone to have, and they in all rights, I think should demand you have liability if you are giving lessons. No smoking in or around the barn could also be a fire hazard and perhaps they are worried about butts being thrown every where. As they get to know you I would imagine some things will become more relaxed. I would certainly discuss what would and would not be appropriate for them as well. Such when and which horses they should worry about ect.

Quite honestly I would imagine most insurance companies have an issue with boarding of horses. I know a lady around the KC area that was cancelled from State Farm because she leased a small pasture for horses. She was also told by Shelter I believe they wouldn't cover them.

Best of luck!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah, I'd discuss it between y'all and come to an even agreement. Noone, btw, is allowed to smoke on my property, and there is no barn here. Even construction workers etc are not allowed to smoke here...my house my rules kinda thing. 
Good luck coming to an acceptible agreement. Odds are, the horse novelty will wear off soon with the homeowner and it'll get easier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Horse Novelty? x.x

Also, about the smoking on your property, I can see that since you're paying them to be there, but I'm paying to be at this place. I suppose that is just how I think though....I really don't expect my mom to go out there and fix something or put something up for 'free' and not even be allowed to smoke....(I don't smoke and it's not an issue with me, but with my mom)

It's other things too...like being told that if I don't want the kids to 'bother' me to come a certain time...When I went out there today I flat out told them that when I'm working Diablo please don't bother me because he an unpredictable horse who doesn't need to be around kids when I'm working with him for their safety, his safety, and MY safety...

-sighs-

I'll see how all this works....I'm sure it'll be ok....I'm probably just over reacting over thinking because of my past bad experiences...And, I'm just not used to so many rules...Other than the usual, clean up after your horse and respect the property and everyone/thing on it...


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

By horse novelty I meant that for some people (not the people here) horses are fun for a while then the novelty wears off. I have watched it with the neices and nephews that want so badly to "play horse" with our girl, until they are made to shovel poop, clean buckets and get dirty...
Good luck though, I do hope it works out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

The issue with the smoking comes from the fact that everything in a barn is flamable. Im sure your mom is a responsible person but not all are. I do smoke and when I started at my current barn, I was told that I was not allowed to smoke on the property. Not a big deal. Til I was spending 8 hours a day there working the BO's horses for free. When I told her that if she expected me to work long hours there, I would need somewhere to smoke. Her answer "well why didn't you say something, we didn't even know you smoked! You can smoke out back but make sure your butts are out before you leave'. A burning barn is a huge liability. Maybe if you assure them that your mom will be smoking away from the barn out in the field...they will be more reasonable.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm sorry, but if they say that smoking isn't allowed, then smoking isn't allowed. It doesn't matter that you are paying them, it is their property. Would you like to pay for a new house and barn for them, as well as a new horse for you? Unless your mom is going to be there a lot, then it's not a big deal. You said that they have 3 kids, they obviously don't want them exposed to second hand smoke. Plus, everything in the barn IS flammable! They don't want to risk anybody getting hurt, so that is more than reasonable. 

As far as the other rules go, talk to them. I think that it's crazy that you can't work anywhere other than the roundpen. If they are okay with you giving lessons to others, tell them that they are more advanced. Sit down and talk to them and get a nice written set of rules.


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, it's not the butts on the ground because my mom puts them out with water, then puts the butts in her pocket, I think it's that the husband doesn't want the kids exposed. I did mention it to the woman and she talked to him (he's currently out of town or I'd talk to him myself) and she said that it's ok for my mom to be in her car, so at least that is settled.

She is good about talking to me, I guess maybe I'm just so 'damaged' by bad situations that I don't just talk back and get things ironed out....This is a new skill I'm learning I guess lol.

I do so love going out there!!!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I imagine alot of the rules are because you all are getting to know each other and to see how things go.
However, I will agree with the non smoking thing. I don't allow smoking at my home, where my horses are or in my vehicles. period. My son in law smokes and he has to walk outside to smoke in his car, even when it is below zero. 
A fire caused by smoking or butts is a horrible experience and costly, so they are protecting their home and barn. As far as their kids, I would not want to be exposed to second hand smoke, nor my grandkids, so I don't blame him at all.
If you go to someones home or property, you should respect their rules, even if you are paying them rent. When you go to a motel, you pay the price of the room and if it says non smoking, you can't smoke or pay a big fine. If it says no pets, then no pets or pay a big fine.So, it is still a rule, whether you pay for something or not. So the thought that you are paying them and they won't let your mom smoke and its not fair is not a good argument, they own the home and barn and its their property.
If you like the place, then accept their rules, have your mom smoke in her car and follow what they want. If you are not comfortable with their rules, then you might just have to move.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I also wanted to say that I think some of her 'rules' come from her being 'non-horsey'. She probably doesn't understand that you are experienced and arent going to be running around willy-nilly on her property. 

Our barn also requires liability release forms and we also have signs all over our (backyard) barn stating that you are at the barn of your own free will and that by being there, you are accepting that horses can be unpredictable. Most states offer these signs free or low cost if she would rather just hang the signs. Releases are just part of the business. Every barn in our area has those signs hanging everywhere and you still have to sign a release aaaaand in PA unless there is gross misrepresentation by the barn owner...a person cannot sue for injuries occured while working with horses.


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

It's not the release forms I'm worried about (though I think it's a tad excessive, I'm not arguing them) And I told her about getting a sign for her property just today (emailed). It was just the the whole 'if you don't want to be bothered come out at this time' and 'any work with the horses will be done in a roundpen'....just....don't really know....

Like others said, it's probably just that she's not horsey and we don't 'get' eachother yet....I sure hope this works out. The woman is really nice and her kids are nice and the property is nice......I just don't want to feel smothered...but I don't want to disrespect them either x.x


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Regardless of the arrangement you have with this family, it is their property and they can set the rules as they see fit. If you don't like the rules, you always have the option to go elsewhere. While some of the rules may seem excessive to you, it may be that those rules were set under advisement from their insurance company. For example, having riders sign a release form that is specific to the property owner (in addition to the one you have them sign) is not excessive or unrealistic. It sounds like they are simply trying to protect themselves from any potential litigation. As property owners, they could be liable if there was ever an issue. A rule preventing anyone from smoking on their property is simply common sense. As mentioned, almost everything on an acreage property is flammable and regardless of how responsible your mom is, it isn't worth the risk letting anyone smoke there.

Regarding the other rules about the round pen and the kids, again, it is their property and their rules. You could speak to them about the round pen rule, especially if there is an alternative place to ride safely. Hopefully you can come up with an agreement on where you can ride and give lessons that is both safe and acceptable to your needs. You do have to expect the kids might be a distraction at times. That is their home and they have a right to be there. The family also has a right to some privacy at times, and so you cannot expect full access to the property any time you want it. Again, I suggest you talk to the owners, state your needs, acknowledge theirs and try to come to an agreement. Remember, they are under no obligation to accomodate you.

In saying the owners are just "not horsey" and don't understand horses rubs me the wrong way. They are the property owners who have been gracious enough to welcome you and your horse to use their space under whatever arrangement you have. If the arrangement is no longer fair or adequate for you, you can re-negotiate, accept it, or leave. The clearer you make the expectations from both parties, the better your relationship and your experience will be.


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Well...I don't just don't think this place is going to work out. I have followed all their rules and today gave my first lesson to the mother who now has decided that she and her husband don't want to trade lessons for boarding and want money instead, which is NOT what we agreed upon when I moved out there....

So now...I have done EVERYTHING that they wanted and it's still not good enough and I just don't know what the heck these people want anymore!!!

Just....ARG!!!

What have I done SO freaking wrong that every time I turn around something like this is happening? First I'm at a place where everyone decides to feed my horses an inch from founder, then another place that doesn't feed the horses....or fix the fences...then a place that (and this isn't there fault) have a road so long and horrid my poor little pos just can't make the ride out there...now THIS!?!?!

I'm just feeling so lost and frustrated I am now crying....

And I know this is suposed to be a thread about rules...and I followed ALL of them!!! Even the ones I didn't agree with....

I wouldn't have moved her there if I knew that this would happen. I don't want to just move her and move her and move her!!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

How much money do they want? If it is reasonable and you are in charge of her care...I would stick it out. The only rule that they said that would deter me was the 'only riding in a roundpen' one. I would tell her that you are willing to sign a waiver and are not going to destroy any property but for an experienced rider to be stuck riding circles all day...its just too much to ask. 

Good luck!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Qued.. I really feel for you. It is so hard to find the right place, and so hard to have expectations fall short. I have boarded for a lot of years and found that No place is perfect. Honestly, sometimes you just have to take a deep breath and leave the matter sit for a day.
Unfortunately, you have no rights at this barn. No smoking, no riding outside of the round pen. More money. Ouch.
I would try to stick it out for a month or so, they may relax, but I think your gut is telling you otherwise. I know you don't like to keep moving your horse, but if you are that unhappy, ya gotta do what ya gotta do. 
Hope this resolves positively. Best of luck.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

it just comes down to commen sense and curticy....i've given up on boarders for a while......my last boarder thought he was a horse person bought a young horse and didn't know how to handle it...left it up to me to "get rid of it" .
i only have a few rules on my farm....
1) fist most...you bring your kids on my farm.....you must keep a very good eye on them.....i'm not responsable for any hospital bills AND I'M NOT A BABY SITTER...got enough of my own to watch.
2) don't mess with my stuff and i wont mess with yours.....if some thing needs to be fix just tell me.
3) NO SMOKING WHATS SO EVER ON MY FARM........i have been know to send people across the street to smoke......


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

If only it were so easy to just give up boarding...but as I live in an apartment and am in a year long lease....which was just signed in july...I can't exactly put her on my porch...though I have entertained the idea...-Heh...

I'm trying to make it work with this place...money or not...if anything...it'll give me time to just....MAYBE....find a new place....

No offense to those who back yard board...but I think this situation has permanently turned me off of it....Unless it's my own back yard...


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Boarding your horses is always difficult because you rely on the goodwill of others to care for your animals and honor the agreements you make. Since the boarder is never the one who owns the property, they are also the one who must agree to terms (or not). Unfortunately, there is often little recourse for the boarder when things go badly. You care about your animals and have to make decisions based on what is best for them first and foremost.

Since you have had a number of bad experiences, I wonder how you are selecting your boarding facilities? Do you check in a few times unexpectedly prior to deciding to keep your horses there? Do you get referrals and feedback from other boarders? Do you go over and sign a contract that clearly states the rules and expectations as well as the rates and services? These are the things you can do to improve your situation if you haven't done so already. Any service you receive that is outside of the contract or outside of the rules is a bonus, and should not be expected. 

I suggest you meet with the property owners you are dealing with currently and work with them to come up with a written agreement as to the cost and conditions of your board. Since they are inexperienced, you could volunteer to find and bring a few examples so they know what is standard practice. Expect to pay roughly the usual costs of boarding that are charged by other barns for similar services. That is fair. Just because they are boarding in their backyard, doesn't mean they should be expected to do it for free. Clearly lay out who will purchase feed and for which horses. The quality and quantity of feed should also be stated clearly. (Since there is another horse on the property, you must make that clear. It might be advisable for you to purchase your own feed so you can control the quantity and quality.) Also make sure you have stated who is responsible for what kind of insurance. You should have your horse insured for injury / illness / death as well as liability. They should have property insurance that covers some disaster that might take place. 

It is reasonable for you to pay board and for them to in turn pay for your services giving riding lessons both negotiated somewhere near the going rates. Put this in the contract! If you are giving lessons, make sure you are covered for liability in case someone falls off and hurts themselves, or in case they do something silly that injures your horse. 

If the property owners are unwilling to negotiate terms and make them contractual, look for a facility that will. Once all expectations are made clear, you will have a much better experience.


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

The problems I have had so far are beyond the contract. I go and look at a place two to three times before moving my horse(s) and usually get the rules before I move as well as mostly I have seen them outlined in the contract.

The first place didn't do fence repair and put my horses where I didn't want them, as well as a neighbor WAY over feeding them my grain because she was under the impression they weren't fed enough because they didn't roll like hippos when they walked....I didn't have the time or energy to search 80 wooded acres to ride my horse for 30 minutes. The next place was actually really nice for a few months. Nice fences, nice people, the BO was usually agreeable...then winter came, and he 'ran away' from everything and let my horses practically starve even though I provided the grain and offered to pay more money. Then it was wire fences that were always down, and keeping horses in a CLOSED metal barn (not my horses but not something I want to see) Then he stopped feeding the stalled horses grain. Mostly, for me, it was that fences were always down and wires were everywhere. Then, the place after that was nice...until I realized that my car wouldn't make it out there...not there fault, but a fault that I missed. Now, I looked at this place and talked to these people several times, signed a contract that I thought was fair. Then, they turn around and give me rules that if I had known, probably wouldn't have moved out there. Not only that, but if I had known that they would change their minds from free board to charging me without notice...Which sadly....was in the contract I signed (won't be making that mistake again).

So...I feel that I have done the right things, and what's best for the horse (safe property that is close enough that I can take care of her daily should the need arise) yet some how....I keep getting stiffed....

I'm trying to make this place work...But now I'm afraid that the people will just randomly tell me to get off their property for a hairbrained reason with no warning and expect me to have a way and a place to move my horse last minute.

I looked at the new contract and they tried to write in there that they could cancel it at any time...Um...no....I need at least 30 days so I can find somewhere else....I can't just pull boarding places and transportation out of my rear!!!

I think the thing that is most upsetting, is that while they expect ALL this respect (which I have done nothing but give and give and give) they are not even treating me like the adult I am....And that hurts....I have worked VERY hard to have my horse. To keep her happy, healthy, behaved, loving, and everything else....I have never spared an expense that she's needed...and just because she's a horse...doesn't mean that she's any less than someone else's child....-sighs-

Sorry...I think this tumbled into a bit of a rant...I'm just so....frustrated with all this!!!


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Also...all I am getting is pasture, use of tack room, and a stall ONLY if my horse is sick or injured, and water. However, it is NOT the responsibility for these people to feed and or water the horses what so ever....So I already know that I will be providing grain (something I have ALWAYS done, no matter what barn I was at) and make sure their trough is filled....All these people have to do is let me on their property, which is kind of the point of boarding anyway...They don't have to clean stalls, water, feed, groom, pet, or do ANYTHING, and I went there understanding all of this....So, while it's one thing to go to a facility and pay, the facility doesn't charge you extra for use of a saddle rack (I have my own btw) or storing feed that you provide. They don't charge you extra to use their wash rack, cross ties, isles of a barn, ect. I've never even heard of one charging extra for use of a stall due to illness or injury unless it was a full or 'most' of a month. Which then it's understandable that the horse owner be charged with stall board...but I'm not getting ANY of that...I provide everything and do all the work, which I'm fine with....And I respect that it's their property....but it is NOT RIGHT that they think they can screw me over just because my horse is on their property....Back yard boarders or otherwise....


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i know the feeling.....i've ridden for over 30 years....only delt with 3 stables my whole life un till i got my own.....the longest i stayed with a barn was 12 years, you tend to learn how you want your own barn run by the way you see others run theres, i'm a laid back person but when it comes to rules they should be followed.

as i stated before when it comes to kids on my property and they are a boarders it's up to them to watch them not me....last month i went to see a friends horse , to my horror her daughter (2) was not being watched step behind the horse and got kicked. my children are 16, 4 and 2, my little guys are not allowed any where near the horses.

as for the smoking.....i'm tired of picking up buts every where so yes it's ok to lock your self in your car and smoke..just not on my property....:lol: yeah i smoked for years but don't now.

it all comes down to a matter of respecting each other, my first boarder i got rid of because i was out there catching her horse every day in our neighbours corn field.....turns out where ever she boarded the horse would get out....my 2nd boarder was a night mare from day one....could never come up with the board, told him 3 times he's horse needed to be seen by a vet so he refused....talked to his brother and ended up giving his horse away.....
so yes i guess next time i will add a few more things in my contract.....but in the last month i have turned down 3 new boarders because i didn't like there vibe.......i guess it all comes down to respect of each other


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

One thing that I think you're lacking with the family is communication. How are they to know what you are feeling if you don't talk to them? Set up a date to go down for coffee, meet them somewhere and be PREPARED to discuss your needs. 

You can't complain about them starting to charge you money if it was in the contract all along. Then it is your fault for not reading the contract the first time. If you feel that the situation is unfair, then let's revisit the communication idea and try to sort some of it out. I know that sometimes situations can get sticky with the BO. For example, we split feeding and cleaning with our BO, and sometimes she goes out of town and expects us to be able to feed. She seems to forget that we need to know a week or so in advance because she only has to step outside her house and BAM! barn. We have to dedicate at least 30 minutes for the drive there and back (we live 10-15 minutes away). She is pretty good about alerting us, but there are times when we have miscommunications.

If you are uncomfortable with the rule saying that they can kick you out in a day, then TALK TO THEM. Unless you do something that is a breech of contract, then they can't kick you out in 1 day. Yet again, most of the time people are kicked out because of a breech of contract. If they decide that they no longer want to provide board, then you require 30 days. I would also consider looking at other places- even if you don't plan on moving. My mom and I always look at other boarding opportunites in case for some reason we need to leave.

Once again, I am going to stress communication, because without it, nobody knows if something is wrong. For all you know, they think that their rules are totally acceptable, and that they aren't asking that much. Considering they aren't in the horse world, they don't know the norm. So TALK TO THEM!


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

The thing is...is that I HAVE talked to them, and they feel that it's perffectly acceptable to kick me out for any reasons. I asked what reasons I should be careful about, and they stated that anything in the barn rules that I break. The rules, while some are understandable, don't exactly make it 'comfortable' to be there...For one, if I don't want their kids to 'bother' me, I have to come while they are in school...but if/when I get a job and it's during the day...I should just be ok that their kids are going to bug me when I ride in the evenings or weekends? There's also super strict rules like NEVER leaving the hose unwound...while it's not a big thing to wind it back up, if I'm in a hurry one day and do a hasty job of it, or leave it out...that 'could' be breach of contract and BAM I 'could' be thrown out within a day...While I know I usually put the hose up...I am human, and might leave it out...I don't want to stress over that...There's also strict rules about where I can work a horse or give lessons...as previously mentioned. I don't want those kind of stipulations. And I said this to them but they think that since it's their property, that what they say goes...which is fine...but that doesn't make me want to board there...

On the topic of signing the contract stating I was expected to pay money...I didn't sign that...I signed it stating I would give lessons in exchange for board...So money was never really part of my deal, and while they don't want much...I'm afraid their rules and attitudes that my wishes don't matter, is far more of a turn off than paying extra for board.

Honestly, out of everything, the ONLY thing I'm pretty strong on changing, is simply to give me at LEAST a 15 day's notice if something should arise where I need to move my horse...If they would just give me a guarantee on that, I'd stay, no more questions asked, but they don't want to be locked in to a time limit. They don't care if I have somewhere to put my horse or not...and winter is coming up. There will be almost NO place open to taking on another horse around here...I'm covering my horse as much as I'm covering myself...


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

If the property owners are being as uncompromising and inflexible as you say they are, you need to find a new place to board your horse. Hopefully when you go to the next place, this experience will make you more aware of the questions to ask and the details in the contract to look for.


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, kind of how I see it Koolio. I'm trying my best to find another place but honestly...for being in the middle of 'horse country' there's very few places that are close...

I'm also dealing with a personal dental issue so I'm just taking deep breaths and taking it one day at a time....If I chose to move her, I have until the 12th of next month. Hopefully I'll find a place by then....otherwise...I think I'm screwed....

It's just really upsetting that I have complied to EVERYTHING that they have asked, even the stuff I didn't agree with, and they won't won't give me the one rather small guarantee I requested...


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

It seems these people are just being difficult then! Jeez, they sure are strict. I agree with Koolio. The only thing that seems logical now is moving. If you find a place that you like, stop by 2 or 3 time unannounced. Go over the rules with them. Make sure you totally understand the rules. It may seem frustrating, but there is a "perfect" place out there with your name on it. Good luck!


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah....I'm looking into other places now. There's one that's father, and a little more expensive, but I've already been out there once and liked it, but then lost contact with the owner. I just got a call back from her and she's going to see what she can do about moving me in. If I do go there, apparently she has some work for me to do, which I don't mind lol. She's also a professional and while I was out there spoke to a boarder and the one barn hand she had, and got some pretty good impressions. The owner is an ex-hunter/jumper show/competition type person and gives lessons as well, so I won't be able to do my lessons any more if I move there, but I'm not a professional, so it's not a big thing to me lol. She also has a nice big round pen, HUGE riding area that's set up for jumps (not that I'd use them, but the area it's self is HUGE) and a 30 acre pasture I can ride in if I want. The only thing is, is that she seems a little flakey. I can deal with that though so long as she's an honest and fair person to work with, and possibly for.

If it does all fall through, I have talked to my mom and decided that I'll just leave her where she's at and IF there is an issue down the line, I will just have to take her back to where I moved her from, which isn't a bad place, it was just too far away. I'd rather have her far, than not at all....


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Before you decide to move to the new place down the road, get everything you agree to IN WRITING, especially the extra work you are expected to do. In one short paragraph that you have written about the other barn, I am already starting to envision a similar situation to what you are in. If your first impression is that the barn owner is a professional, but a bit "flakey", this should raise some warning signs. You clearly have some very specific expectations and as you have said, you feel you have been taken advantage of many times before. This time, set yourself up to be successful by addressing every possible issue that comes up and keeping a record that those things were discussed and agreed upon.

Other than that, good luck!


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Koolio. I was thinking about that all ready actually since the working for board thing has fallen though this last time. 

I actually have a friend who is a professional contract lawyer and he said that he would look at any contract I needed him to look at before I sign it. 

I didn't think of using him for the last people until it was too late, and when I showed him the contract I signed, he said that unless the law was very flimsy in my state (he's in a different state) that the contract actually didn't have any real backing and would have been deemed 'unreasonable' by the kind of courts he's used to dealing with. 

The thing that makes me a little more 'comfortable' with her, is that she's previously employed a boarder there and only needs me because that boarder is a college student and going to school full time. When I talked to the worker, she didn't have anything shady to say and said she enjoyed working there, that it was a pretty 'fair' place to work for board. Granted, she could have been lieing to my face. Even with that though, I'll still be treading lightly and keeping the number to place I had her at before IF anything happens....It's always good to have a back up plan...heh.

After calling around to several places though, I have come to find that most pasture spaces are taken, only leaving stalls....And my girl doesn't do well in stalls...looses weight easily, gets depressed, and grumpy and overly sensitive about EVERYTHING....

I had to keep her in a stall for two weeks while dealing with a fencing issue at another boarding facility and while she wasn't 'unhandleable' she wasn't herself either...I want her happy, as well as safe and healthy.


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

***Update***

Ok, so, I have finally found yet another place to move. Oddly enough, it is another 'back yard boarder'...however, they know what they're doing and they know how to take care of horses. It's a little more expensive but not by much and it is a little farther. I went out and saw it several times and covered ALL the bases I could think of.

It's VERY nice for my needs. Not 'fancy' by any means, but I don't need fancy, I need calm and functional!

So, this place is in all 35 acres. 15 pasture the other a combo of woods, house, and barn with a turn out area (not really a paddock, not really a pasture) There is one horse out there now that belongs to the owner, a rescued TB who is very laid back and sweet, and she will only allow 5 horses total on the property. She's not hung up on rules, other than to let her know when I'm on my way (which I'm totally fine with since I wouldn't want someone randomly driving up my driveway lol). On top of the acreage, there's 15 acres of woods to ride trails on, a stocked pond that is part of the pasture that I can fish in, an 'ok' barn (which she will put the horses up when it snows as part of the pasture board!!!) and they personally have 'bath parties' every other weekend where friends and family come out to give their horse and dogs a bath lol. They also do other general activities that I, and anyone I wish to bring, can join in on!!! My horse will also be fed daily, proved fresh water daily even though there's a pond, and I can use ANYTHING I need!!! Come winter, round bales will be split between all horse owners by the number of horses owned by that owner (so if I have one, and someone else has 2, I pay 1/4th the cost of the bale, the owner pays 1/4th of the bale, and the person with two horses pays for half) I can also put my horse in the turn out area and pay for my own hay if I like free of charge!

I know it sounds like I'm concentrating on money, but who doesn't in this economy? The things that have me going there however, is most deffinitely the SPACE, and the willingness to work out solutions from the owner. The owners are very laid back, and horse knowledgeable, as well as VERY friendly and inviting, things that the place I had her at had NONE of...So, more money, farther away, but like...a hundred better reasons to be there!

Not to mention that if anyone read one of my other posts about first moving to this other place, I kept saying I had a bad feeling that something was going to happen and that it was 'too good to be true'...which is basically what happened...I haven't had ONE negative feeling about this new place...

I move her tomorrow...or well...today lol. Thursday. 

If you read this, please send me positive thoughts, wishes, and good luck! I am more than ready to simply settle in and enjoy my horse without feeling as if I'm walking on glass every step of the way.

p.s.....I found out through a third party that the place I'm moving away from is taking in ANOTHER horse this weekend...without asking for vet records or coggins...2 horses on 3 acres is already too much for 'just' pasture board...if I wasn't leaving, it'd be 3 on 3...Talk about good timing...


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I love back yard boarding. I am not one who likes to be at a barn and this works out great for me. I rent the 20 acres, the barn and the converted chicken house with a pasture next to it for my daughter's minis. It is not pretty but it is perfect for me. My horses are the only ones on the farm and I love that. Just like having my own place, I just don't have to own a tractor and keep the drive free from snow 

I hope this one works out for you and you and your friend have found the perfect spot!


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Hour and a half count down before 'the move' and I haven't slept all night lol.

I just think that these first people didn't know a DARN thing about boarding, let alone 'back yard' situation. I always thought that doing it this way sounded better, more personal than just a facility. Though honestly, I haven't had the best of luck with either type of boarding situation lol.

Thank you for the good luck!!!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Good luck! I'm sure you'll love it there! Are you allowed to give lessons?


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Yup, I can do whatever I want so long as I am respectful to the owners and the property, which I am anyway.

It's very laid back and has a nice...'homey' feel to it. I just hope someone wants to ride with me! hehe.

I think later today when I go out, I'll ride Caddy around the acreage and have a full looksee around the place. Maybe I'll have her go for a dip in the pond lol


----------

